# One of the best things I did this summer.



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Here are some photos of me and my mom leading all these baby geese towards the far away lake, we crossed side walks and scary roads but finaly in the end we made it and so did the faimly of geese, more people took photos then to think of helping the little feathered family sheeshh..

Also when the family jumped in the lake of of the baby geese got stuck in the rocks and I got to pick it up and throw it back in the water!!!!! sorry my mom didint get a shot of that lol, the pics are kinda bad quality because I didn't have a digi cam at the time as you can see of course hehe.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I just relized I posted this in the wronf section .. sorry lol. 

























Home sweet home!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

And they swam away featherly ever after!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Christina, I remember you telling us about them but seeing the pictures makes it better! They are the cutest little fellows and good for you and your mom in "herding" them to the water. They sure were trusting.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great series of pictures, Christina!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WONDERFUL ending, Christina!

They look just great!

I'm sure glad you and your Mom were there to help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi christina,

Those are just lovely pictures of the birds.

Thanks for helping them, and will move your thread to the appropriate forum for you.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great job, Christina!  What adorable pictures and what lucky geese.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Good stuff - how far was the walk????


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Christina,

What a lovely girl you are and so is your Mom - I would have thought that most people seeing them in the parking lot would have either been concerned but not enough or bothered do anything or not been concerned at all. 

Thank you for helping these little guys - I love Canadian Geese - they have such cute "cross" faces and tons of attitude - fantastic. 

I work near a bridge that runs over the River Thames and a few weeks ago a swan was walking down the middle of the road. A colleague and I rushed out over the bridge and by grabbing a couple of passers-by and a lovely lady who happened to have a loaf of bread in her shopping, we managed to herd the swan off the road, down the pavement and eventually back onto the river - lady with bread - leading the way. BUT it was no easy feat - the swan kept stopping, then would try and go the wrong way  - and that was only one bird - well done on steering all of these guys to safety....... 

Tania xx


----------

